# How many of you just 'knew'?



## cheshire

this is my 4th pregnancy and I cannot get the thought of twins out of my head. It is driving me crazy and I still have to wait two weeks for my first scan. I am so nervous and unconsciously keep saying 'the babies' instead of 'the baby'.

I am not sure what I am going to think if there is only one baby on the ultrasound other than ask the sonographer to really check :)

Am I completely insane? This is the first time I have ever even thought about twins, with my other three pregnancies I have always 'just known' what the sex was and I was always right. This time I just think I have both in here. I feel like a total wacko!

This is the first pregnancy I have had with morning sickness, this maybe TMI but my pubic hair is growing out of control to the point that I shaved it all off and then one week later I looked like I hadn't shaved it ever!! So if it's one baby, my hormones are up the wazoo! Also this was a pregnancy that happened when I just stopped breastfeeding my toddler, I am very fertile but it took 6 months of trying before I got pregnant, so I decided to stop altogether and hey presto, which means this was the first ovulation in 3 years!! I have heard that there is a chance that two eggs can be released in this case, by your body compensating.

Sorry to go on and on, but I just have to put this out somewhere. Then you can all have a good :haha: when it's only one baby!!


----------



## zephyr

I had that feeling too, I told everyone before I even got pregnant that I was going to have twins next and people thought I was seriously nuts but I was right.

I kept seeing twins everywhere I went, I had dreams of twins and triplets before the scan and I was a bit naughty and told my midwife I was unsure of dates so I could get an early scan which revealed two babies.
But I was driving myself insane thinking there was two babies and not knowing for certain.

OH and I even said we would name one each on the way to the scan and seeing those two babies even though we had that feeling was such a huge shock! My best friend who I told my every thought to before we found out, she was seriously worried for me at one point cos I was twin obsessed and she still says to me now "I can't believe you knew!" Neither can I tbh.

Anyways, I hope you get the news you are hoping for and good luck for your scan, make sure you update us :D


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, I didn't have 'the feeling', but there are a few women here who did and were right :) I always know the sex of my babies too from as early as 5wks, but I didn't have the slightest idea there were two lol! Bit of a shock at 10wk scan x


----------



## Kielee

I had the feeling, although I had nothing to compare it to I just knew. Coupled with dreaming about twins 3 nights in a row before my scan I said to my OH I would be a bit disappointed if I was wrong lol x


----------



## arj

I had a 'feeling' with my DS that it was twins, and had a 6 week scan to check, just one baby.
This time round KNEW it was just one baby, a girl. Nope, twin boys :shock:


----------



## cheshire

arj said:


> I had a 'feeling' with my DS that it was twins, and had a 6 week scan to check, just one baby.
> This time round KNEW it was just one baby, a girl. Nope, twin boys :shock:

:rofl:

Your intuition was too fast for your body to keep up :)


----------



## ems1

I had no clue except for the clearblue digital test said I was 3+ weeks when it should have only said 1-2 or 2 at the most. The info said it could be an indication of multiples, i just thought I had my dates wrong........ My twin boys are 1. X


----------



## fidgets mammy

i had a feeling it could be as i felt totally different to with my son. but shrugged it off and thought nah not me. oh would joke it was as i showed straight away, and other people would say-what if u get two?? then at a scan at 7 wks for pain, they found two!!!

couldnt believe it, but they do say mothers intuition.


----------



## mommy2010

i to had a feeling i had to take fertility treatment to get pregnant so i always knew tht there was a chance of twins just never hrourt i was lucky enuf to , only wanted 1 playmate for my 18 month old boy now i have to lol.

i did feel really diffrent than from my singleton , for example , i found out at 2 weeks pregnant after week of headaches and nausea and tiredness i took a test and came up positive i never new u could get symptoms as soon as a couple of days after conception but i did lol, ever since ive been sleeping lots eating lots, feeling sick all the time having reli bad annoying headaches 

i found out at 5 n hlf weeks as was spotting but turned out to be old blood , i also used to get cramping from 4 weeks 

ull have to let us know how u get on ;) gdluck x


----------



## HLanders

I had no clue. They don't run in our family anywhere, and we weren't on any fertility treatments so I wasn't expecting it. Our only HCG showed normal levels for a single pregnancy. At the 6 week appointment I just about lost it when the Dr said twins. You could have knocked me over with a feather.

This is my first pregnancy though, so I haven't known what to expect at all.


----------



## Laura2919

I didn't have a clue. Was a shock at 8 weeks.


----------



## luca123

Hello. Yes I had a feeling straight away and like you had just finished feeding my eldest. Good luck and give us an update after your scan.


----------



## cheshire

Had the scan yesterday and have one very healthy singleton. I was a little shocked and did ask the sonographer to really check! :haha: Still finding it odd.


----------



## arj

Congrats on your healthy little baby!


----------



## mommy2010

congratulations on little one ;) xx


----------



## mammytoerin

Congratulations to everyone on their beautiful, healthy babies!! It's nice to know I'm not the only one having these thoughts ... :) I feel like I'm going crazy!! I don't get my 1st scan until 3 weeks on Monday!! We already have a perfect daughter, who is 19 months old. However, this time around I feel more nauseated, more exhausted, and I've started to show ... someone at my work has already noticed, and I was only 8 weeks at the time!! She did say - "I just notice these things - remember, I have three children, including a set of twins!!". I wish I'd lied to the midwife, and told her I didn't know my dates so that I could have had an early scan too :S x


----------



## bellaxav

Yes I was one of those mums that just knew!!

I have a almost 2 year old and this pregnancy I felt completely different and just had a gut feeling there were two.

Two members of my family also though there were two, even though there is no history of twins in our family.

Sure enough I had a scan at 7 weeks and there were two babies.

I wasn't surprised to see two little sacs, but it was still a shock to think we are having two babies not one!!

We only planned on having two kids, not two more but am very lucky and cannot wait till our twins are born :happydance:


----------



## mammytoerin

We only planned on having two too! It's likely that my instinct is wrong, though ... i'm not usually right when it comes to intuition!! Congratulations on your twins :) I just can't wait for our scan, and I will be delighted whether there is one or two in there!! xx


----------



## mammytoerin

Hi!! Just thought I'd post this photo I took today of my bump at 9 weeks and 6 days gone. I feel quite big, although I'm really not sure if I'm just bloated, or is there more than one in there?? I never even showed until around 15 weeks with my daughter, and definitely wasn't wearing maternity trousers until after my 20 week scan!! Anyway, I've made an appointment to see the midwife on Friday, and she's said she'll scan me if she thinks I am big for the number of weeks I am. I really don't care whether it's one or two, as long as the baby or babies are healthy. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1245[1].jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mammytoerin

Had a scan today early due to my size, and we have ONE happy, healthy little baby :) Couldn't be happier!! I would feel exactly the same way if we'd seen two babies! xx


----------



## cheshire

congratulations on your healthy baby! Any instinct on the gender?

I am still undecided but after the scan I was leaning more towards girl.


----------



## mammytoerin

Thanks!! This pregnancy is different to my last with our daughter, so I suppose I'm leaning towards thinking this is a boy!! But you never know :) It doesn't matter to us!! xx


----------

